# My Zombie Prop



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's the Zombie prop I mentioned in a previous post:










I hope that's the right tag


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Apparently, it is. 

I've built a zombie using store-bought head and hands, and I was wondering what I could do to make him more realistic-looking. I'm planning to add blood gel to his mouth and his wounds, and maybe put fingernails on his hands. Any suggestions on improving the paint job though? I'm not much of a painter, but I thought I could at least try. Any ideas, anyone? TIA


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks pretty good even through the rose colored glasses...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks pretty good. You just need to paint the hands to match the head now.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think he looks great too!


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Spooky1 - Yeah, I'm gonna wait till I can put fingernails on the hands, then paint and bloody them up. I also made a neck for him out of foam rubber, and eventually I'm going to blend the head and neck together with latex. What you can't see is that it has a fan motor inside that will make his head turn back and forth. I may even do something with the eyes, if I can find the right idea for that. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He is truly creepy!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

he's great looking. I've made easy fingernails from plastic containers, just cut them out, paint and hot glue them on. Nice touch with the fan motor head, he's gonna scare a few ToTs!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh wow, love that Zombie!:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a nice looking flesh eater! Great job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32837

In case you didnt see this post.


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

@Bone Dancer - Thanks so much! I think I might try that! I'm trying to use as much free material as possible in my props. Great find!


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

Here he is with his new fingernails


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good the way he is. You could add blood on the hands because he holding the foot.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

BruGaleen said:


> Here he is with his new fingernails


This looks good and creepy.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

he looks fantastic!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's perfect


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah he looks great the way he is..good job!


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

What you can't see is that he has no pants, lol. I had some old khakis I was going to put on him, but I can't seem to find them. Thrift store, here I come! lol


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

good job on the nails, he's awesome.


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

He's recently acquired a girlfriend 










What do you think of her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's lovely - now put some clothes on her before she catches her death of a cold


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well hello Ms. Zombie!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's seriously one of the best looking zombie props I've seen! Looks like a set piece for the Walking Dead! Nice work!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You could always use Allen H's tutorial on ice, gore and snot to make gore and slime to put on him. It's a lot of fun to make, and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm very happy that I've gotten my technique for making mannequins down pat. I'd rather spend my time building something than figuring out how to do it, lol.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that's a zombie to be scared of, and proud of.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

BruGaleen said:


> I'm very happy that I've gotten my technique for making mannequins down pat. I'd rather spend my time building something than figuring out how to do it, lol.


What kind of foam are you using for the mannequin?


----------



## BruGaleen (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm using pool noodles in the initial phase, and then bulking it out with foam from an inexpensive mattress pad. The pad has a texture on one side and is smooth on the other side. The remaining body forms are sculpted with this foam and applied to the form with spray adhesive. More pics will follow.


----------



## cindypierce23 (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice props, very scary! It really looks alive and creepy!


----------

